# Should I get 'Scene' hair?



## Celyn Jessie (Jun 7, 2012)

Hello, I am a 14 year old girl and I need your opinion. Should I dye my hair blonde and if so what shade? Or would another colour suit me? (I like bright colours and standing out and I most definately am having my hair dyed) I want to turn scene with the big hair and coloured contact lenses and colourfull-ness but I fear I may not be 'Skinny' enough. I have curves and my legs are not stick thin but I am desparate. I want a medium length style. Thank you in advance. Pictures are most apprecated Xox

Celyn.

(Look at my display picture, I cannot put a picture on here because the Forums won't let me)


----------



## divadoll (Jun 7, 2012)

> I want to turn scene with the big hair and coloured contact lenses and colourfull-ness but I fear I may not be 'Skinny' enough. I have curves and my legs are not stick thin but I am desparate.


 I'm not sure what you are wanting... I don't know what 'turn scene with big hair' would be :/ Why would you want to be stick thin if your body type says you are meant to be more curvy? Everyone is different and you have to enhance your assets and not wish for something you don't have. No matter what I did when I was a teen, I could not be skinny. I had a muscular, boyish body but never could look like a stick. Not a healthy look anyways.


----------



## divadoll (Jun 7, 2012)

Omg! I just had a google at 'scene'. Lol! It's an incarnation of 1980's big hair. In any look, it's the attitude that carries it. You have the confidence in your appearance and others will think you look great! So unlike the 80's when people were less tolerant of difference. We did that for rebellion, in 2012, kids are doing this to fit in and be cool. How things come full circle.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 7, 2012)

my personal opinion is don't "turn scene."

but, if it makes you happy, go for it! i personally never found the spikey jagged multicolored hair and raccoon eyeliner aesthetically pleasing, and i'm generally very much in to alternative/counter-culture type things.

i think most important thing to stress here though is don't worry about being "skinny" enough. anyone of any size or shape can look good in any style as long as they buy the right clothes that flatter their body.


----------



## lootbargain (Jun 8, 2012)

see your age is just 14 and  i think you should not try any hard or chemical color for hair. you can use some natural treatment for this. Because natural treatment have no side effect so don't use any harsh product for hair safety.


----------



## Johnnie (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> my personal opinion is don't "turn scene."
> 
> ...


 I agree with everything Kawaiimeows mentioned.


----------



## RosaDelValle (Jun 9, 2012)

You're so pretty. I wouldn't try to look scene if I were you! Take my advice, I wore my hair dyed all sorts of colors from 14-17 and it took me nearly 4 years to discover that... guess what? My natural hair color looked way better than the dye ever could. I'm actually really sorry I wasted those years of my natural hair because it's in my genes to go gray early. Also, I kind of think that the scene thing is something that you will laugh at later. I know, I went through a gothic phase... yikes...

If you must do it, then do! My advice to you, however, is to work with what you have naturally. Dying your roots every few weeks gets old FAST. You have a lovely Brooke Shieldsesque, classy lady look.

Looking at your photo I'll take the liberty of pointing out some things that I think would look nice.

This is all just opinion, take it or leave it, of course.

First of all, you have a nice ivory complexion. I don't think you would benefit from bronzers or trying to force a deep tan.

Also, straightening your hair in scene fashion is very overrated. If you have body and wave, embrace it.

You have really nice eyes and you're very young, so I would go easy on dark lipstick for a few years. Burt's Bees tinted lip balm is an awesome substitute that I use a lot.  

Also, the dark eyebrow pencil is unnecessary. I'd go light on it and use a lighter color. And never over-pluck! Ew! Try to work with your natural shape.

Your foundation looks really nice. the black eyeliner looks good. If you wanted to you could use some volume boost mascara and maybe even some gold or colorful eyeshadow since you like color, just blend well and don't over do it. Something that compliments your skin tone.

Maybe some lighter brown/darke blonde highlights for your hair, but your skin tone will always look better on a brunette. My skin looked sickly as a blonde and I think it's hard to find a good shade.

Just my advice! Hope you liked at least something I said.

You look classy, work with it! Brunette with blue eyes is sexy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lipo4ka (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> my personal opinion is don't "turn scene."


 My opinion is the same.


----------



## lipo4ka (Jun 10, 2012)

Who's the third girl on pics???Like it.


----------



## Summers (Jun 17, 2012)

I have what you'd call scene hair but toned down lol I have bleach blonde hair although most scene girls go for two tone dark and light or a bright color I recently decided to go for pink streaks. Now I love my platinum blonde so I'm honna color my extensions and clip them in for added highlights. First thing you need what I go for is layers. Short ones around ear length when back combed will give that poof look that is high then goes down. A long side fringe will look awesome. I recently had this done and love it. You don't really need to ask a hairdresser I want the scene look. Tbh most won't know what you mean lol. Just ask for really short layers and a thick side fringe. Keep the length though If your not sure of color and it's hard work bleaching to the white blonde then get some cheap human hair clip ins and dye them as with your layers being so short you'll see the color extensions more and they will look like bold flashes of color. Hope this helps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Any more questions just ask I do think scene looks are cute if you don't go overboard with it


----------



## divadoll (Jun 17, 2012)

Some things you can only do when you are in your teens.  If you want that hair style/clothing style/ school image, go for it.  You can't really do that when you become an adult, you just look weird then...

Enjoy your youth, it is brief.  Being an adult is a long long time.


----------



## annacristina (Jun 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Some things you can only do when you are in your teens.  If you want that hair style/clothing style/ school image, go for it.  You can't really do that when you become an adult, you just look weird then...
> 
> Enjoy your youth, it is brief.  Being an adult is a long long time.


I totally agree! I think that your teenage years are a great time to experiment with your own personal style. How can you know what you like or what suits you if you don't try stuff out? 

Also, don't be afraid of not being "skinny enough". If you experiment with style, you can def find a look that suits you.


----------



## moop (Jun 18, 2012)

Howdy.

I joined this site just to say I agree with the last commenter.  Teens and early 20's are the time to have fun with your style and eventually discover what suits you best.  Just don't take it too seriously because it's all superficial and doesn't define who you are.  

As for the skinny look, people should be happy with their shape as long as they are healthy because healthy is the best look.  As an adult I look back and think I spent too much time obsessing about how I looked when I should have just leaped in and had fun.  NO ONE is perfect and most people are too taken with their own perceived imperfections to worry about what you perceive as yours.  It's much more freeing to appreciate what you are than worry about what you aren't.  Play up your assets and don't sweat the other stuff.  If you want to attract others the best way to do it is be genuine and kind.  Ultimately, those are the qualities that draw the kind of people with whom you'll want to form lasting relationships.


----------



## moop (Jun 18, 2012)

And btw, you are beautiful.  You look to have yourself together already but I understand wanting to mix it up too.  Although I agree with the poster who said you could use a more natural shaped brow.  

The best bit of advice I was given regarding beauty/style was that no one aspect should overwhelm or take focus away from the whole picture.  That runs counter-intuitive to the "scene" look, but it's good advice for when you reach adulthood.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## Celyn Jessie (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you for all the advice! I really appreciate it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

